# Can ducks eat tomatoes?



## brogerschwiler

Okay so I'm a little confused about this because I have been researching... (well trying to) to see if ducks can have tomatoes or not only because a friend of mine had a pekin duck who loved tomatoes so much that he would run straight for the garden to eat them all when he could but soon after he died and they thought it was because of the acidity in the tomatoes that weren't good for him, so is this true? But I was looking around and tons of people say that they give their ducks tomatoes and that there is nothing wrong? So any opinions on this?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno

Maybe it depends on the amount.


----------



## Greybird

I've never heard of any problems connected with tomatoes. All of my birds love them - especially the little cherry tomatoes.
The only thing that will keep me from feeding them to my birds is if I find mold on them or if they are obviously spoiled.
Birds (of all kinds) are susceptible to harm from mold spores due to the way that their respiratory system is designed, so I won't take that chance.


----------



## Naunnie

My Ducks love tomatoes. I chop and feed them out of my garden all season. However, I do not ever let any of my critters eat the leaves. The Tomato plant is in the Nightshade family.


----------

